# FWA Videos Going Up!



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 31, 2010)

Heya folks! I'm going to be posting a BUNCH of FWA videos I shot on my FA gallery. If you're interested check it out at my account page (click). 

I'll keep a running list here:







 

















More to come


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

Just added 4 more, bringing the current grand total to 6!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay, I'm the kitty with the blue foam noodle in the fursuit game room


----------

